# Six Reasons Why Chromebooks Are a Bad Idea



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

From the Editors of MIT Technology Review:

Six Reasons Why Chromebooks Are a Bad Idea.



> *Not everyone thinks Google's attempt to reinvent the computer will work.*


-- Tom


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like it's more a issue of "not everyone thinks Google's attempt to reinvent the computer will work _for them_.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone can have an opinion and write an article.

8 Things That Suck About the iPad


----------

